# Android Programmierung speziell oder einfach Java Buch kaufen?



## corado (11. Okt 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte nur speziell für Android Geräte eine Anwendungs chreiben.
Macht es dafür überhaupt Sinn sich Java Bücher zu kaufen oder gibt es gute Anfänger Bücher die sich gleich speziell auf Android spezialisieren?
Ich habe hier gerade einen dicken Schinken gekauft..und da steht gleich auf dr dritten Seite..das Java für Android völlig anders ist und eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen mit dem normalen JAva..toll...dachte ich mir nur....gaaanz super...jegliche Motivation im Keim erstickt


----------



## JCODA (11. Okt 2017)

Ich denke, dass du zuerst Java lernen musst, um richtig Android programmieren zu können.
Du könntest versuchen mit Android anzufangen, allerdings wirst du sehr sehr schnell auf unüberwindbare Hürden kommen.
Zudem sehe ich immer wieder Android-Code von Java-Anfängern: Es sieht nicht schön aus. Da werden manchmal Umwege genommen, und hunderte Zeilen geschrieben, die eigentlich nur 3 Zeilen sein sollten.
Du wirst, wenn du Android entwickelst natürlich Java-Code schreiben, aber es ist so viel außen rum, das Framework, die API, dass du besser fährst, wenn du mit reinem Java anfängst.


----------



## Robat (11. Okt 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du auf jeden Fall vorher Java-Kenntnisse haben, bevor du mit Android-Programmierung beginnst.
Dafür musst du dir natürlich nicht zwingend ein Buch kaufen. Ein Android-Buch was wirklich bei 0 anfängt habe ich hingegen auch noch nicht gesehen.
Das Java für Android *völlig* anders ist würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Wenn man nur die Basics betrachtet nimmt es sich quasi nichts.


----------



## Jessi Development (17. Feb 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/Android-Praxi...8&qid=1518864678&sr=8-2&keywords=android+buch

Also ich hatte vorher schon Java Kenntnisse. Dieses Buch find ich aber im Bezug auf Andorid Entwicklung echt super


----------

